# IS THIS STUFF SAFE?? a bird vitamin and bug spray, need to use it!



## xxmoxiexx (Oct 2, 2006)

this is the only thing they had at the pet store. i need to de-bug my guys, i think they have lice or bugs, so i need to use this stuff but dont want to unless it's safe of course! and a bird mineral supplement is listed below the bug spray... i couldnt find anything on whether either is safe for pigeons

********************************************************

8 IN 1 -ULTRA CARE (says it is for use on CAGED birds?? what does it matter?)  

MITE & LICE - BIRD SPRAY

* Mite & Lice Spray for all birds(Pump Spray) 8 oz.
* Kills mites and lice on birds 
* Safe and effective 

Active Ingredients:

Pyrethrins....0.03%
Piperonyl Butoxide Technical*...0.30%
Inert Ingredients:...99.67%

* Equivalent to 0.240% (butylcarbityl) (6-propylpiper- only) ether and 0.06% related compounds

*********************************************************

AND i have a bird mineral supplement. they didnt have vitamin supplement, just this: 

Lambert Kay Avimin Liquid Mineral Supplement for Birds has been developed in collaboration with leading avian nutritionists to provide birds with the essential minerals necessary for reproduction, growth and development. Unlike powdered minerals, which are often discarded in the seed-hulling process, Avimin is completely available in bird's drinking water for complete utilization and no waste. Shipping weight: 3/4 lb.

Guaranteed Analysis Min. per fl. oz.:

Calcium 
384 mg

Sodium
177 mg

Zinc
7 mg

Manganese
4 mg

Copper
1.9 mg

Iodine 
44 mcg

Moisture Max.
79.80%

Ingredients: 

Water Calcium Borogluconate, Sodium Gluconate, Calcium Oxide, Manganese Gluconate, Zinc Gluconate, Copper Gluconate, Potassium Iodide, Artificial Coloring, and Preservatives (Potassium Sorbate, Methylparaben, and Propylparaben).
*********************************************************
ARE BOTH OR EITHER OF THESE SAFE?? NOBODY COULD TELL ME AT THE PET STORE.... SURPRISE, SURPRISE! 

THANKS EVERYONE!!!


----------



## xxmoxiexx (Oct 2, 2006)

thanks Nona, i'll try it and see if they'll take it now that i at least know it is safe! well, what about the bird spray? i think one has bugs, i found a little reddish brown bug, and don ow if i'm itching from thinking about it or if it's really bugs, but i DONT want an infested apartment, who does?
thats the only bug stuff i could find, they didnt have the powder or anything else.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

You found a reddish brown bug.


Can you describe this 'bug'? Size, shape, how it moved..?


Are there various kinds of bugs generally?


There can be 'bugs' just going about their business, without it having anything to do with that the Birds 'have' bugs...


Anyway...more details?


Best wishes!

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## sabina (Mar 11, 2006)

raina--
that spray sounds fine, both active ingredients have low toxicity.

you found a bug on the bird? i wouldn't put anything unless i saw something actually on the bird.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I have used the mite and lice spray for birds with no ill effects and I did get rid of the bugs. Just make sure to have their heads covered when you spray them.
Better even soak a cotton in the liquid and apply it that way, with the cotton. It's better and safer than spraying.
I am not familiar with the vitamins, but Nona answered you that question.

Reti


----------



## xxmoxiexx (Oct 2, 2006)

ok Phil, i wondered if the bug came from the bird, or if it came from the grass where i caught him, the bug getting caught up in my jacket as i caught the bird. it was a reddish brown, bigger than a flea, smaller than an ant. well, ants come in so many sizes. it was this size: ooo: 
the bugs body had darker reddish brown stripes on it. not very strongly colored stripes. just a bit darker than the body. small head, legs. thats all i really remember. i tossed it outside. but i've been itching ever since i brought that guy in, maybe psychological, maybe not. but i'd rather either psychologically or literally kill the darn bugs!!  
either way, i'll have bit of piece of mind. my roommate would ban pigeons FOREVER if bugs moved in, without paying rent on top of it!! LOL 
so, you guys dont de-bug every pigeon that you get? i'd like to do that to be on the safe side, thoughts on this anyone??


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I do de-bug every bird I get unless very seriously ill.
Depending on the situation I use the spray or Scat.

Reti


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

xxmoxiexx said:


> ok Phil, i wondered if the bug came from the bird, or if it came from the grass where i caught him, the bug getting caught up in my jacket as i caught the bird. it was a reddish brown, bigger than a flea, smaller than an ant. well, ants come in so many sizes. it was this size: ooo:
> the bugs body had darker reddish brown stripes on it. not very strongly colored stripes. just a bit darker than the body. small head, legs. thats all i really remember. i tossed it outside. but i've been itching ever since i brought that guy in, maybe psychological, maybe not. but i'd rather either psychologically or literally kill the darn bugs!!
> either way, i'll have bit of piece of mind. my roommate would ban pigeons FOREVER if bugs moved in, without paying rent on top of it!! LOL
> so, you guys dont de-bug every pigeon that you get? i'd like to do that to be on the safe side, thoughts on this anyone??




Hi x,


I do not think this Bug had anything to do with the Pigeon...or, I am certain that this Bug had nothing to do with the Pigeon...but instead, was a grass-bug of some kind.


So...no worries about it...


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## velo99 (Apr 8, 2007)

Guys,
The easiset thing to do so you don`t spray that stuff all over the room is to use a bath insecticide,ie. ivomec or any other type of water soluble pyrethrin product. 
Add a cap full to the bath water once a month and no buggies, period!

For those of you with outdoor aviaries hang a stocking with a toe full of powder over the entrance to the aviary. When they brush it it "mists". The parents take it back to the nest in their feathers for a very low dose to cleanse the nest too.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Moxie, we use Scalex spray on all birds we pick up before we even take them in the house unless they are very sick then we wait a few days until they are feeling better. The mites, lice etc can't hurt you because they're species specific. We also used a Hartz Mtn. powder product for years with good results.

Like Nona, we use Nekton-S vitamin supplement and have used it for years. It is pretty pricey but a quality vitamin. We also use Vionate vitamin supplement but it is not water soluble like the Nekton products so it is used less frequently. The Vionate is not as high in D3 as the Nekton either.


----------

